# Πάνος Τζαβέλας (1925-2009)



## Elsa (Jan 29, 2009)

Πάει κι ο Τζαβέλας...
Ένα τραγούδι όχι τόσο γνωστό όσο ο κυρ-Παντελής:





Μια συγκινητική, προσωπική αφήγηση στην Στήλη Άλατος 
Η κηδεία, αύριο στις 2:00, στο νεκροταφείο Σχιστού.


----------

